# Camp Nathan Smith now in hands of AFG Uniform Police



## The Bread Guy (16 Aug 2013)

> The end of July did not just mean one less month for Ready First troops in Afghanistan, it also meant a major milestone in the transition of American forces out of the country.
> 
> The former brigade headquarters, Camp Nathan Smith, was transferred to the Afghan Uniform Police – one more example of the confidence the Government of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan has in its police and soldiers.
> 
> “CNS has served as a headquarters to ISAF forces for eight years, *beginning in 2005 with Canadian forces* and since July 2010 for U.S. brigades and the Department of State’s Provincial Reconstruction Teams,” said Col. Ken Adgie, 1st Brigade Combat Team, 1st Armored Division brigade commander, and a native of National Park, N.J. ....


Pentagon Info-machine, 15 Aug 13


----------



## Haligonian (27 Aug 2013)

It was weird enough leaving it in American hands in Aug 2010....


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (28 Aug 2013)

Haligonian said:
			
		

> It was weird enough leaving it in American hands in Aug 2010....


Ditto to that, as well as the Wilson drawdown we did with the move to Shoja... that was a hoot.


----------

